# Mp2801 Screw Crown ? Different Specs Depend Upon Age?



## oldandgrumpy (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi there,

I'm new to this forum but I would like some specific information about [email protected], so this was the place to come.

Does the MP2801 have a screw crown?

Looking at RLT website, there is no mention of screw crown on the MP2801 he sells. However, when Chronomaster had [email protected], I'm sure I read MP2801 *had* screw crown.

So, does it depend on which version/date of manufacture whether the MP2801 has screw crown.

I'd personally prefer no screw crown for a handwind for ease of daily use.

Also could someone post a pic of the backcase on a MP2801. I've managed to get several [email protected] cases but don't know which is which.

Thanks

James


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

My MP2801 dosen`t have a screw down crown & I don`t remember hearing of any that do.


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi James, welcome to RLT.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I just thought I`d add this photo to Ian`s as it shows the military style `code` numbers which some MP`s have....


----------



## oldandgrumpy (Mar 1, 2009)

Hello again,

Thanks for your replies. Very quick!!

The case I've got looks like Steve's Dad, the 1st photo.

Steve's Dad- has that case got a screw crown/ The case I've got the crown is just a push fit and looks quite small in relation to the height of the case.


----------



## oldandgrumpy (Mar 1, 2009)

I've had a closer look at the case and it's not the original crown.



oldandgrumpy said:


> Hello again,
> 
> Thanks for your replies. Very quick!!
> 
> ...


----------

